# Lynn Doughty Videos



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

If you have not seen Lynns work and carvings it is worth your time to check him out. They are a education in carving and painting basswood carvings.

https://www.youtube.com/user/lodoughty/videos


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Thank you for posting these! I have made some relief carved signs that I want to paint some features and was looking for how to this. Thanks!


----------

